# Nectar source in wet areas...



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

knot weed if your not worried about it taking over


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Purple loosestrife if it is not banned in Georgia. Buttonbush is a great shrub for wet areas and a good honey bush.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Knotweed is super invasive and I think it's also banned in Georgia. Once you plant it, you will never get rid of it, and it will spread for miles.

:thumbsup: buttonbush though. Fun plant!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

In AL and MS there's a yellow blooming plant that looks like a wild mustard that blooms early and for several weeks that grows in damp places. The bees work it real hard also.


----------



## Steven Kluck (Mar 21, 2015)

I wonder if you would consider coral vine? It grows very easily, and tolerates marshy conditions as I understand it. Coral vine blooms for months and months at a time (at least in TX), and bees love it. Of course, some people consider it invasive, but your bees won't care about that.


----------



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

When I say wet, I don't mean standing water...just too wet to plow because of the ground water that comes out and sits in low spots. Thanks for the tips.


----------

